# Review my bike route: Inland Empire



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

I plan to bike one-way from Walnut Ca. to Perris, Ca. via Mission Blvd /Van Buren Blvd (50miles). Mission Blvd is the main artery that goes through Pomona/Ontario/Riverside. A 20-30 mile strip of urban /industrial goodness. The rest is farmland. I'm worried about semi trucks. Has anyone had any bad experiences with these? Can the drivers see you? 

I do city biking all the time, and am comfortable in traffic, but need to know if my plan is a little crazy.

Here's one of the intersections I will have to go through. Notice the non-existent traffic stop for the East -> South traffic. This is at Limonite & Van Buren.


https://maps.google.com/
https://earth.google.com/


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeez, a failed attempt. 

I took Victoria instead of my planned Alessandro and it took me 10miles off-course and to the base of a 600ft climb in 3miles on a busy narrow highway (no shoulder) to get back on course.. Normally this wouldn't be a big deal for me, but I was already completely spent 10miles prior from the start of this hill. I made it to the top, but decided I needed to be driven the final 10 miles to my destination.
:blush2: 

I guess there's always next weekend.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Is Van Buren what you'd be taking from Riverside to Perris? I was looking for a route a few years back (I'm not a local), as I wanted to try taking the train to Riverside and then riding down to the Orange Empire Railway Museum....


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> Is Van Buren what you'd be taking from Riverside to Perris? I was looking for a route a few years back (I'm not a local), as I wanted to try taking the train to Riverside and then riding down to the Orange Empire Railway Museum....


I do not recommend Van Buren! Lots of of speedy traffic and no shoulder.

My Original Plan
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=234216.

Route "I Took"
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=234209.

My New Plan (I'll probably re-attempt next month)
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=234223.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Its too bad the most direct routes to your destination really suck once you enter Riverside. Local riders avoid most of the roads on your route, but I am hard pressed to suggest a good alternative that doesn't add lots of milage. The route is rideable, but make sure you have plenty of spare tubes and a good patch kit. Just keep your wits about you as you enter Perris. Its meth central. I always think every other driver is sketching and will take me out. Too bad. Before the area grew there used to be some great riding around the area, but that was 10 plus years ago.


----------

